# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Liens incorrects sur la page d'accueil

## Argryn

Bonjour,

Il y a de trs rares occasions un bug sur la page d'accueil au niveau des liens pour accder  un article.

Voici la news prsentant l'erreur:


Le lien principal renvoie bien sur la news comme ci-dessous :


Cependant, les commentaires ne sont pas accessibles :


Les deux liens sont :
- Le lien principal : https://www.developpez.com/actu/2652...rs-americains/
- Le lien commentaire : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10986051

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Merci pour le signalement. C'est rsolu maintenant, il s'agissait du rsultat d'une mauvaise manipulation.

----------

